# Touchscreen Laptop for sister



## powerhoney (Dec 8, 2013)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)

50k max though would like it to be around 35-40k mark


2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
14"-15.6" screen size range



3) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?
Engineering software like Mat Lab, Catia, etc... Some casual games like Sims too... Movies and browsing... Graphic card will be nice but not a necessity... 


5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?
Touch screen is a must...

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: Lenovo, HP, Dell, Sony
b. Dislike: Toshiba


6) Anything else you would like to say?
As mentioned, touchscreen is a must... The display should be of a decent quality too and not like the crappy ones on the HP Pavilion G6 models... 


Two important points:
1. The lighter the laptop, the better...
2. The laptop should not heat up too much... It should have decent cooling...


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 8, 2013)

Some options :
Dell Inspiron 15R 5521 Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 750GB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph/ Touch) vs HP Pavilion Touchsmart 14-B172TX Sleekbook (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph/ Touch) vs HP Pavilion TouchSmart 15-n007TX Laptop (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 8, 2013)

The Ideapad G400s looks good... Any more options with lesser weight???


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 8, 2013)

You know the Indian laptop market scenario............ not all laptops are launched here... There is Z500 touch in US

Those seem to be the only good options for the price


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 8, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> You know the Indian laptop market scenario............ not all laptops are launched here... There is Z500 touch in US
> 
> Those seem to be the only good options for the price



It seems the Z500 touch is sold out in the US too!!! Lol!!!  Didn't know the situation was so bad there too...
Will wait till January, it seems or till Newegg gets their stock back...


----------



## $hadow (Dec 8, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> It seems the Z500 touch is sold out in the US too!!! Lol!!!  Didn't know the situation was so bad there too...
> Will wait till January, it seems or till Newegg gets their stock back...


You always try to Import the things don't you.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 9, 2013)

$hadow said:


> You always try to Import the things don't you.



If I too had imported, then I too would have owned a Y500 SLI version like him  ......... Anyways, seeing current market scenario, pricing, I'm happy with my laptop (you can't get the same spec laptop even now for 64k)


----------



## $hadow (Dec 9, 2013)

Well I fear from paying by my credit card internationally. To be honest I am not sure that I can even wait for that long for getting my device. I import only when my cousin is coming to India. Like my nexus 5 I just got it. Now looking forward to check it out.


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 9, 2013)

$hadow said:


> You always try to Import the things don't you.





$hadow said:


> You always try to Import the things don't you.



For me, it's more cause I am a victim of circumstances!!! 
You know, Flipkart doesn't ship laptops to the NE due to their crappy logistic reasons... 
*i.imgur.com/h3sMGnC.png
And, that pincode is of Guwahati's Primary Post Office, btw... The commercial hub of the NE, so to speak...
As I don't trust Snapdeal, importing is the only way out for me...
Amazon has only a few products under the "Fulfilled by Amazon" scheme and they have some courier problem here too... 

As, for Flipkart, it's not about the price of the item quoted as they can deliver the following 56k+ product to the northeast:
*i.imgur.com/T18jrlk.png

Don't know what kind of idiotic strategy that is... 
And, as for warranty, the less said about the situation here the better!!! 
Refer to my post (#121) in the following thread:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/176133-post-dumbest-thing-youve-ever-heard-about-technology-cool-5.html



> Friend's laptop goes dead due to tons of misuse...
> Friend goes to HP service centre...
> Friend: Fix it...
> HP personnel: Is it under warranty???
> ...





anupam_pb said:


> If I too had imported, then I too would have owned a Y500 SLI version like him  ......... Anyways, seeing current market scenario, pricing, I'm happy with my laptop (you can't get the same spec laptop even now for 64k)



Don't worry, your laptop is still quite the bang for the buck in our country for the last 1 year or so... And, that screen is to die for!!! 
And, anyway, if I imported it now with the current deprecation of the rupee against the dollar, it would have cost me a bomb... Like, around 80-85k for sure!!! So, about me importing the laptop for my sis, will have to monitor the situation of our currency... 



$hadow said:


> Well I fear from paying by my credit card internationally. *To be honest I am not sure that I can even wait for that long for getting my device.* I import only when my cousin is coming to India. Like my nexus 5 I just got it. Now looking forward to check it out.



Well, I got my laptop 2 weeks after ordering... Amazon took 10 days to deliver the pen drive that I ordered... Go figure!!! I think they use Snail Mail to deliver our products here... 

About, the Nexus 5, am drooling!!!
Post some pics, a short review , benchmarks etc etc!!!


----------



## $hadow (Dec 9, 2013)

Well I am going to write a review about OK google features.  For the review and all I don’t think I am up for it now. Exams starting next week.


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 9, 2013)

Found two Lenovi Ideapad Flex models which caught my eye!!!
1. IdeaPad Flex 14 - Ideapad - Laptops | Lenovo India | The DO Store
2. IdeaPad Flex 14 - Ideapad - Laptops | Lenovo India | The DO Store

They look downright sexy and are quite light too at only 1.8 Kg!!!  What do you guys say??? The only dampener is the slightly weak processor but since the laptop is not gonna run any intensive apps, these two look like winners...


----------



## $hadow (Dec 9, 2013)

I like yoga.  My friend has it though not very useful in terms of intensive usage but yup it is good for light working and portability.
And these two are also carrying out the same legacy.


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 9, 2013)

$hadow said:


> I like yoga.  My friend has it though not very useful in terms of intensive usage but yup it is good for light working and portability.
> And these two are also carrying out the same legacy.



The Yoga is a bit too extreme for the purpose... 
Btw, like your Nexus 5 moniker in your siggy... The "I got it" part replacing the "Coming Soon"!!!


----------



## $hadow (Dec 9, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> The Yoga is a bit too extreme for the purpose...
> Btw, like your Nexus 5 moniker in your siggy... The "I got it" part replacing the "Coming Soon"!!!



Man I am loving this device.  Haven't yet put down since the time I have unlocked it first. Looking forward to root it and than make this device a bit more crazy.


----------



## pratheeshps (Dec 18, 2013)

Dear user, if you haven't  purchased laptop,you can look at Dell Inspiron 15 with Haswell i5 ,but it hasn't had any dedicated Graphics
The Dell Online Store: Build Your System

This list is also worth a look.
*www.thinkdigit.com/Laptops-PCs/15-Best-Affordable-Gaming-Laptops-under-Rs_17934.html


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 19, 2013)

pratheeshps said:


> Dear user, if you haven't  purchased laptop,you can look at Dell Inspiron 15 with Haswell i5 ,but it hasn't had any dedicated Graphics
> The Dell Online Store: Build Your System
> 
> This list is also worth a look.
> *www.thinkdigit.com/Laptops-PCs/15-Best-Affordable-Gaming-Laptops-under-Rs_17934.html



The laptop you mentioned has a ULV processor which is pretty weak and the list you posted is outdated...
Anyway, thanks for trying to help!!! As a heads up, I haven't purchased the laptop yet... Will wait till January end and if no interesting models arrive, will buy the Flex 14 mentioned above...


----------



## pratheeshps (Dec 19, 2013)

Check out the Inspiron 15 with haswell i5 or i3
Dell Laptops and Ultrabook
Also Lenovo Flex seems like a Good One..Tablet Mode is really useful..
Regarding the purchase from US or UK from Amazon or Ebay,how much does it cost extra like import duties etc.?
I am curious to know about it.


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 19, 2013)

pratheeshps said:


> Check out the Inspiron 15 with haswell i5 or i3
> Dell Laptops and Ultrabook
> Also Lenovo Flex seems like a Good One..Tablet Mode is really useful..
> Regarding the purchase from US or UK from Amazon or Ebay,how much does it cost extra like import duties etc.?
> I am curious to know about it.



Customs for laptops is 16.5 % of the MRP... Then, there are shipping charges too which vary according to your shipper from anywhere around 1.5k to 4k generally...


----------



## HauntedGuy (Dec 19, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Customs for laptops is 16.5 % of the MRP... Then, there are shipping charges too which vary according to your shipper from anywhere around 1.5k to 4k generally...



 correction : I had read somewhere that its not on just the MRP, its on the total assessed value which is MRP + Shipping + insurance etc AND there's some landing fee on top of this as well...


----------



## pratheeshps (Dec 20, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Customs for laptops is 16.5 % of the MRP... Then, there are shipping charges too which vary according to your shipper from anywhere around 1.5k to 4k generally...





HauntedGuy said:


> correction : I had read somewhere that its not on just the MRP, its on the total assessed value which is MRP + Shipping + insurance etc AND there's some landing fee on top of this as well...



Thank You..Importing is Really expensive..Right?


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 20, 2013)

HauntedGuy said:


> correction : I had read somewhere that its not on just the MRP, its on the total assessed value which is MRP + Shipping + insurance etc AND there's some landing fee on top of this as well...



Yeah... Thanks for the correction!!! 
Well, basically for importing my Y500 SLI model from the US, they charged 58k for laptop, 4k for shipping and 11k for duties and taxes... 



pratheeshps said:


> Thank You..Importing is Really expensive..Right?



Not necessarily always... At the time when I imported, they had only the Non-SLI model in India which cost around 69k I think, so I imported it... And, anyway, my model has international warranty...


----------



## pratheeshps (Dec 21, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Not necessarily always... At the time when I imported, they had only the Non-SLI model in India which cost around 69k I think, so I imported it... And, anyway, my model has international warranty...



That's a Good Deal.I am looking forward to buy thing from US since the Black friday & Cyber Monday Deals was available.So in future,I might consider it


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 21, 2013)

pratheeshps said:


> That's a Good Deal.I am looking forward to buy thing from US since the Black friday & Cyber Monday Deals was available.So in future,I might consider it



Do check for international warranty though!!!


----------

